# Flash plugin not working with 64bit Linux



## mnd999 (Jul 19, 2016)

I would like to make use of the 64bit Linux emulation by installing the _64 versions of the Linux ports. However, this seems to break the nspluginwrapper which supports the flash plugin. Why was the decision taken to make 64bit and 32bit Linux ports mutually exclusive? It's certainly possible to run 32bit and 64bit together on a real Linux environment. Are there any plans to change this?


----------



## kpa (Jul 19, 2016)

I believe supporting the flash player on the 64-bit Linuxator requires something that is still unimplemented which is a way to run 32-bit Linux binaries in a 64-bit Linux runtime environment.


----------



## outpaddling (Sep 12, 2016)

It's working fine for me. 

The latest desktop-installer in freebsd-wip (https://github.com/outpaddling/freebsd-ports-wip) will set it up properly.

I switched to the 64-bit linux module, reinstalled all the linux-c6 ports and nspluginwrapper, and ran `nspluginwrapper -v -a -u` to update my links in ~/.mozilla.

Regards,

    Jason


```
FreeBSD sculpin.acadix  bacon ~ 410: kldstat|grep linux
28  1 0xffffffff81e44000 37ae5  linux64.ko
29  2 0xffffffff81e27000 683b  linux_common.ko
FreeBSD sculpin.acadix  bacon ~ 411: pkg info linux\*
linux-c6-atk-1.30.0
linux-c6-cairo-1.8.8_6
linux-c6-curl-7.19.7_7
linux-c6-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.23_3
linux-c6-expat-2.0.1_2
linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.632_2
linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0_1
linux-c6-gdk-pixbuf2-2.24.1_3
linux-c6-gtk2-2.24.23_5
linux-c6-jasper-1.900.1_1
linux-c6-jpeg-1.2.1_1
linux-c6-libssh2-1.4.2_5
linux-c6-libthai-0.1.12
linux-c6-nspr-4.11.0
linux-c6-nss-3.21.0_3
linux-c6-openldap-2.4.40_1
linux-c6-openssl-1.0.1e_10
linux-c6-openssl-compat-0.9.8e_4
linux-c6-pango-1.28.1_5
linux-c6-pixman-0.32.8
linux-c6-png-1.2.49_3
linux-c6-sqlite-3.6.20_3
linux-c6-tiff-3.9.4_2
linux-c6-xorg-libs-7.4_5
linux_base-c6-6.8_1
```


----------

